# Dixie at Black Shoals this saturday 4/12



## bsanders (Apr 7, 2014)

See y'all bright and early. If this will be your first tourney with Dixie, have your registration page filled out and your membership money with your tourney money. This weeks raffle is gonna be a 6'9" MF spinning from Big Bear Rods. Im gonna call tomorrow and see if i can get the gate opened early, will post blast off time tomorrow.


----------



## ja88red (Apr 7, 2014)

Well I need a co-angler if someone is interested.


----------



## Steve78 (Apr 7, 2014)

Can't wait!! It's should be a barn burner!!


----------



## bsanders (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm thinking the same Steve.


----------



## bsanders (Apr 9, 2014)

John Long, who fishes with us, has a screen printing business and is making some club shirts if anybody wants to purchase some. $15 each.


----------



## bsanders (Apr 9, 2014)

Not pictured is a white shirt with red or black printing.


----------



## ja88red (Apr 9, 2014)

bsanders said:


> John Long, who fishes with us, has a screen printing business and is making some club shirts if anybody wants to purchase some. $15 each.



Those look good when are they available?


----------



## bsanders (Apr 9, 2014)

He wants to get an order up and make several at once. You can tell h what you want this weekend.


----------



## jack butler (Apr 9, 2014)

went yesterday lake is full dock almost underwater vary muddy water is comming into main lake from creek


----------



## bsanders (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack, I will have your 2 winners shirts from stone mtn


----------



## ja88red (Apr 9, 2014)

jack butler said:


> went yesterday lake is full dock almost underwater vary muddy water is comming into main lake from creek


You are not kidding the lake by Saturday will look like chocolate milk.


----------



## ja88red (Apr 9, 2014)

Do we have a blast off time yet?


----------



## jack butler (Apr 9, 2014)

i got your screwdriver


----------



## bsanders (Apr 9, 2014)

Haha. I forgot about that. We will do a trade off!!


----------



## bsanders (Apr 9, 2014)

No blast off time yet. I called yesterday and no answer and they were closed today. Maybe tomorrow. They have always been good about getting the gates opened for us.


----------



## Steve78 (Apr 9, 2014)

ja88red said:


> You are not kidding the lake by Saturday will look like chocolate milk.



Black Shoals clears up pretty quick most of the time. No worries


----------



## ja88red (Apr 9, 2014)

Steve78 said:


> Black Shoals clears up pretty quick most of the time. No worries



I sure hope


----------



## bsanders (Apr 10, 2014)

Black shoals just called me back and the gate will open at 6:00. We will aim for a 6:45 blast off. Mr Frank asked me to tell the club that he will have no change that early in the morning and to pay in $5 preferably. Do not give him any big bills. And I forgot to ask him but I think someone said that they lowered the gate fee to $10, anyone know if that's correct?


----------



## ja88red (Apr 10, 2014)

It was 8 dollars for boat and entry for one person then 4 dollars for my partner. I'm sure jack can confirm.


----------



## jack butler (Apr 10, 2014)

yea 4 per person 4 for boat


----------



## bsanders (Apr 10, 2014)

Got the scoop. For a tourney it's $10 per boat. Not in a tourney is $8.


----------



## ja88red (Apr 10, 2014)

bsanders said:


> Got the scoop. For a tourney it's $10 per boat. Not in a tourney is $8.



Well then.


----------



## ja88red (Apr 10, 2014)

FYI they installed speed bumps at the entrance going toward the gate that are horrible rough.


----------



## ja88red (Apr 11, 2014)

See everyone in the morning.


----------



## ja88red (Apr 13, 2014)

Great tournament yesterday I enjoyed placing third...


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Apr 13, 2014)

Who won and what was the weight?


----------



## ja88red (Apr 13, 2014)

Brandon had 17.30 
2nd was 12.50
3rd me with 11


----------



## bsanders (Apr 14, 2014)

Website updated


----------

